# How intelligent are Bearded dragons?



## XDemonsoulzX (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello there yesterday i bought a bearded dragon and a full set up from Cold Blooded Rainham. They a truely a special reptile for those who do not have one i highly reccomend owning a beardie. I was wondering how intelligent do you think they are?. Mine seems to be really curious about everything he kept scratching at the glass i know i should of left him for a week to settle in but he seemed so eager to get out so i put my hand in the tank and he just walked on i think he wanted a stroke he seems really tame and friendly and it really alert and aware of he's surroundings. I also own a crested gecko they seem to be quite clumsy animals compare to dragons but still just as cool! : victory:
Another question that has been bothering me my family own a chihuha when the beardie grows big is there a chance he will see the chi as food? thanks


----------



## CHATAfrog (Feb 27, 2012)

The dragon won't eat the dog, more likely the dog will nip the dragon -- best never to test the theory though as dogs and reptiles are not a good combination.

Obviously you can't gauge a dragon's intelligence by human standards but as lizards go they seem to be the calmest and most trusting. They can actively seek out a human in a room whereas most lizards will just want to hide! 

They don't 'like' being stroked but many will happily tolerate it.

Good luck with him/her - post some pictures, there are never too many bearded dragon photos!


----------



## XDemonsoulzX (Jul 6, 2011)

No worries i'll upoad one now 
i have another question if you dont mind me asking.
i have a fake plant in the tank that i used to have in my small crestie tank before i moved him into the bigger one. i have washed it and soaked it in reptile disinfectant do you think it will be alright in the beardie tank cheers


----------



## XDemonsoulzX (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## CHATAfrog (Feb 27, 2012)

plant should be fine.... that's one pretty dragon!


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

XDemonsoulzX said:


> image


very nice have fun with your new rep , can i ask what morph is that is it fire ice ?

Paul


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Bearded dragons I think are pretty intelligent considering, the ability to recognise their owners, problem solve to a point too and to learn routines and feeding times, there are pleanty of examples around this, and showing different behaviors to different situations and sometimes repeatedly.


----------



## Fionab (Mar 28, 2010)

they are fabulous animals, but like all animals you get some reasonably intelligent ones and you get some real stupid ones.... I have the latter. in fact even the reasonably intelligent ones are usually stupid with a glimmer of intelligence just to confuse you........ I love them, they are funny, courious and really aggravating all at the same time ( not sure how intelligent an animal is when it spends 6 hours banging on the glass to no effect! lol)

not sure how big you think it will grow if you think its gonna eat a chihuahua tho! as said more likely the other way round. all the care sheets may say they grow to around 2 ft, but at least half of that if not more is tail


----------



## XDemonsoulzX (Jul 6, 2011)

*Morph*

Hello mate i was told it's a red Leatherback although its not completley red. What Morph does it look like to you?


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

Very nice dragon, congratulations.
They are quite intelligent although ours likes to behave as if he os the village idiot. Sometimes I think his livefood is more intelligent. If you look at the caption comp on our Facebook page you will see what I mean. Clever or thick, I think every dragon has a unique personality. They are a wonderful.reptile and can really enrich our lives. I couldnt be without one now even though they can drive you nuts.


----------



## Phill Robinson (May 15, 2012)

In my opinion they are very clever and such curious animals, when i first got my little boy he was so friendly and curious i was going to bed the first night and he was scratching the glass just staring at me so i had to let him out and he literally curled up next to me and fell asleep! there such nice animals! but they are very clever, the worse thing he can do to your dog is give him a little nip which can cut the dog the dog but not badly but i suggest keeping them both away from each other just incase.. :2thumb:


----------

